# ??????



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

What do you think?

Just a rhom correct?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks to be a rhom, but a better pic would help to be more sure


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like it to me...I'm sure the "experts" will chime in although they have ALL been quite the past week or so!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

If you want to know if he is a diamond rhom I cant tell from that shot but he looks vary nice I would take him home any day.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

that could be a diamond because they tend to have much more spotting than just the black piranhas


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok cool...thanks!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

did you buy that fish or are you just looking at it?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

fett529 said:


> did you buy that fish or are you just looking at it?


Saw it online and was just curious if it was a rhom as listed...No didnt buy it...


----------

